# Resources > Education Center >  >  Tutorials Forum

## Demerzel

I think we need permission to post in Tutorials, to save a bit of time. Or maybe not, but what about the idea?

----------


## Damascus

no i think its ok to just ask to put a new thread there.
keeps it less congested etc, no need to have posting rights there

----------


## Demerzel

No, I mean once something is validated, we can post it directly there instead of waiting for O'nus, icedawg, or seeker to come along.

----------


## O'nus

Depending on what the article is we can place it into the Tutorials section.

I don't think we need to post ideas and what not there..  Effectively, think of the Tutorials as an archive for the final copies of our work.

Edit:  I'm not fast enough?  :wink2:

----------


## Kaniaz

I like O'nus working as the final valve on getting things posted and that.

----------


## Damascus

> _Originally posted by _Mark__
> *No, I mean once something is validated, we can post it directly there instead of waiting for O'nus, icedawg, or seeker to come along.*



i know, thats what i meant. we dont need to have posting access there, its fine for us just to ask o'nus to.

----------


## icedawg

yah, i want O'nus to only be able to post in there.  not that i don't trust the current members in Education, but anyone could quickly add themselves to this group and then post in there, and remember those posts appear on the main site's Tutorials page as well, so i'd like O'nus to look after that.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## wasup

Yeah honestly, what if Haz had access to the tutorials.

----------


## Demerzel

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *Yeah honestly, what if Haz had access to the tutorials.*



 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Damascus

we'd be getting tutorials on how to get post counts up, it would be 2 lines and would say 'post a lot lolkthxbai'

----------

